

Kohana PHP 2.3.x Framework Tutorial Part 1 - ellisgl
http://www.dealtaker.com/blog/2009/04/23/kohana-php-23x-tutorial-part-1/
Start learning the Kohana PHP framework from the ground up.
======
ivanstojic
For the record, I use an extensively modified Kohana core system in my PHP
programs.

However, other users should be reminded that authors of Kohana have a less
than perfect track record with sanity. They have been previousely singled out
for stupid/insulting class names (Naked_Women) as well as bizarre content
(machine gun firing cats, hardcoded to show up on some URLs).

But I digress...

~~~
ellisgl
We've all come up with names that are odd at one time right?

------
neovive
I currently use Kohana 2.3.x for all my projects and highly recommend it. The
2.3 branch is very stable and is now managed by a team of developers that are
committed to a stable API.

Some of my favorite features are: * very clean and well-documented core *
autoloading libraries * completely modular (cascading filesystem) * integrated
and easy to use ORM that can be used along side standard DB and query builder
libraries. * very easy to customize * centralized template controller and
views * very knowledgeable and helpful community * growing third-party module
repository

~~~
ellisgl
I like that they don't force ORM on you. Personally I think the ORM is lacking
and can cause things to be more complicated to do.

~~~
neovive
I typically use ORM for most models. But create custom DB methods within the
model for more complicated queries. Having the standard DB library methods
available within an ORM model makes Kohana very flexible.

------
ellisgl
I cant wait to get the rest of the tutorial done and show off all the
awesomeness that I have found with Kohana.

